# Smoky Eye Makeup Tutorials for Summer



## Calie (Jun 21, 2016)

Many men can’t understand why women still like doing makeups when the days are so hot? Actually, it’s simply because women want to look beautiful all the time. It really has nothing to do with what the weather is like. One of the most popular makeup looks is the smoky makeup. A lot of celebrities and fashionistas are the huge fans of the smoky makeup.
Generally speaking, the smoky eyes are created by dark and heavy eye shadows, which will make your eyes look mysterious and bigger. They are great as night-out looks and will definitely look fashionable on some special occasions. Just like this one!




However, it seems that the heavy smoky eye makeups are not suitable for the scorching days, for your pretty eye makeup will easily melt down. Also, the dark smoky eyes are not suitable for the daytime occasions.
With the things mentioned above, many stylists create a fresher and cleaner smoky eye makeup. Getting rid of the dark heavy shade, your eyes will look so charming with the light smoky makeup. The neutral smoky eyes are more natural than the classic ones and they are decent for more occasions. Here are some pictures of breathtaking light smoky makeups.



The shimmer bronze eyes are so clean and just a simple cat eye liner  will make your eyes brighter.



*Fresh Champagne Smoky Makeup Tutorial*

The light eye shadows work well to add life to your eyes and make them more attractive.




Good things should be shared to more people. Let's share and learn from each other.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow!! That shimmer bronze eye make up is just fantastic. I must give a try. please let me know where i can learn.


----------



## theblendingqueen (Sep 11, 2017)

Purple smokey eye.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

theblendingqueen said:


> Purple smokey eye.



Just Perfect. Very serious..hahah


----------

